# Honey Hole!



## coastalmayham (Jan 14, 2011)

Heres a video that I posted in the fishing reports section. Its nothing real special but its a nice little honey hole I found a while back. For some reason I can only post videos in the reply part so you gotta scroll down a little to see. Haven't figured out why you gotta do it like that. I've tried everything I know. Well I tried that to and I can't seem to embed videos on this site so heres the link


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

coastalmayham said:


> Heres a video that I posted in the fishing reports section. Its nothing real special but its a nice little honey hole I found a while back. For some reason I can only post videos in the reply part so you gotta scroll down a little to see. Haven't figured out why you gotta do it like that. I've tried everything I know. Well I tried that to and I can't seem to embed videos on this site so heres the link


Shoot! That looks like fun. Thanks for the video. :fish:


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Pretty cool!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice. It's been a long time since I did that kind of inshore fishing. Makes me want to go back.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice video. That’s what I call a honey hole. Looks like you caught a fish on every cast. Awesome.:cheers:


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice work. Looks like a blast!

Keep that spot a secret (Except from me. PM me. *biggrin)


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Pretty cool, looks like a fun place to fish!


----------



## coastalmayham (Jan 14, 2011)

yes its my favorite place to fish so far. Thanks!


----------



## coastalmayham (Jan 14, 2011)

Just got my gopro outdoor edition. I'll be shooting a lot more videos and better ones also! Can't wait!!!


----------

